# KMC X10SL 10 speed chain.



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I just received the via www.fairwheelbikes.com. It's just beautiful to look at and lower than it's advertised weight. I will report back longevity and performance although many over at weight weenies claim better performance than the Campagnolo Ultra chain.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Should have gone with the Ti GOLD ones..*

look sweet and have a Ti Nitrade coating..


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Not gold.*



DIRT BOY said:


> look sweet and have a Ti Nitrade coating..


Although I believe the silver has the same coating. Gold wouldn't work with the color scheme on the bike.


----------



## Karbon (Oct 13, 2005)

Juanmoretime said:


> Although I believe the silver has the same coating. Gold wouldn't work with the color scheme on the bike.



It doesn't have the same coating, you can't make titanium nitride look "silver".


----------



## mrt10x (Aug 10, 2005)

Karbon said:


> It doesn't have the same coating, you can't make titanium nitride look "silver".


really? you can make it look, blue, black, pink, purple, gold, yellow, but you cant make it look silver? Not sarcasm just wondering why?


----------



## Karbon (Oct 13, 2005)

mrt10x said:


> really? you can make it look, blue, black, pink, purple, gold, yellow, but you cant make it look silver? Not sarcasm just wondering why?



Titanium nitride is naturally a gold color. You can't anodize it like regular titanium, it's the result of a process, not a raw material that can be colored.


----------



## mrt10x (Aug 10, 2005)

Youre right i was thinking of anodizing on most of those colors and titanium aluminum nitride on the grey and purple.. i have some gun parts that are tit al nit that are purple..


----------

